
Custom Markup - talonbragg
This is an html framework. You can access the github repo here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;talonbragg&#x2F;Custom-Markup. You can also visit the website here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;custommarkup.ml
======
grzm
If this is your own project that you'd like to share with the HN community, it
would be better to submit this as a Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
maxt
Belongs here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

------
talonbragg
This is completely open sourced

